# Stu-Daddy Amps



## bassman50 (May 16, 2007)

Has anyone checked out this amp builder? He builds plexi clones and his attention to detail is something else! He has a web site stu-daddyamps.com and he sells on ebay by the name biasemullard. I'm thinking of ordering one his plexi clones.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Crikey! That's a good price.




bassman50 said:


> ....and he sells on ebay by the name biasemullard.





> The seller User ID you entered was not found.


Typo? 

Cheers!


----------



## bassman50 (May 16, 2007)

*stu-daddy*

sorry typo
biasedmullard


----------



## teledobson (Nov 15, 2006)

*bandmaster*

I actually had one of his bandmaster clones.

It was absolutely killer and the attention to detail was second to none. It had the smoothest sweetest breakup!

The only reason I sold it was to go up to Bassman (Victoria 45410), type power. 

Buy with confidence!


----------

